# Éviter d'avoir les applications lancé dans le dock



## utopiaste (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour, je cherche à ce que les applications en cour d'exécutions ne soit pas affiché dans le dock mais plutôt dans une liste déroulante a coté de l'horloge par exemple... J'ai tendance a lancer beaucoup d'appli en même temps, sans compter celle que j'oublie de fermer... à la fin je suis perdu dans mon dock...

Pour ceux qui utilise Gnome sous linux cette fonction y es, si ça peut vous servir pour comprendre ce que je cherche ^^


Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

Tu peux masquer ton dock et utiliser un lanceur comme Butler, Tiger launch, Quicksilver ou Launchbar.


----------



## utopiaste (15 Août 2006)

non c'est pas remplacer le dock c'est juste par example tu lance une application qui n'est pas dans le dock, elle apparait dedans quand même lorsqu'elle est lancé, c'est pour éviter ça, et pour le menu déroulan ouais c'est vrai que butler le fait j'avais oublier, merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2006)

Désolé, mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de masquer des applis du dock quand elles sont lancées.

Je n'ai vu ca qu'une seule fois, c'est dans les préférences de Weather dock.


----------



## utopiaste (16 Août 2006)

ok tampi, Merci quand même


----------



## curucu (24 Septembre 2006)

Un peu à la bourre mais j'ai exactement ce qu'il te faut : Dockless

Sa permet de virer les applications de ton choix du dock


----------



## utopiaste (24 Septembre 2006)

Merci de l'info, mais au final je m'y suis fait lol, c'était pas génant outre meusure, en tout cas mercu de l'info


----------

